# Skyline Mod Idea



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

hiya all

I just got my hands on a 89 skyline GTR, bodys in a little rough shape... paint fade and such, nothing i cant work with.... but anyways, to get to the point of this thread, now that I have his car, and since im a fan of verts... is it possible to turn a skyline into a vert or would the lack of a solid top make the body unstable? and please dont anyone mention... "yeah, but it would cost alot" cause i know it will.... i just need opinions of would it work and can anyone else see it looking good?

I thank all posts in advance and lets keep and open mind about this, no flaming ppls opinions please.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

post pics of what you got now, so when can get some photoshops going to preview what it would look like


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

if you have the ability to cut off the top you should be able to reinforce the body as well. look into roll cages and do some of your own custom fabs. if done right it could be a killer show car..but if done wrong well ..you get the picture


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

sorry about the extremely noob-ish question, but what exactly does "vert" relate to? like making the doors open vertically like an old delorian, or what? Sorry if im misunderstanding, but i've never heard that term before! 

:newbie:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

spooky240kid said:


> sorry about the extremely noob-ish question, but what exactly does "vert" relate to? like making the doors open vertically like an old delorian, or what? Sorry if im misunderstanding, but i've never heard that term before!
> 
> :newbie:


conVERTible


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll try to get pics of what I have.. my friends rat ate thru my digicam USB cord... and im having a hell of a time finding a new one. um, she looks like a 89 Skyline GTR, not much in the way of aftermarket... im fact i think shes almost fully stock... rims and all. shes black and fade and interior is a little worn out. she has no sterio and other than that i think a speaker is blown... other than that, body will go vert (convertable) and interior a little work.... then all performance.... oh yeah, i can hear and see her now *drools*


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

get that pic photoshopped i dont know how but then you get the idea


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

EVOSTEVO said:


>


that would look f-ing secksie as a convertible....omg, i wish u luck with that, if u need to find out what the project would require u should look for info on the Z31 convertibles that were made


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanx for the pic guys, ill start woroking on a photoshop for it. Ill be able to change the color to, yay. 

Oh and thanx for the info on looking into a Z31 vert, ill look that up, I need all the help I can get


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> Thanx for the pic guys, ill start woroking on a photoshop for it. Ill be able to change the color to, yay.
> 
> Oh and thanx for the info on looking into a Z31 vert, ill look that up, I need all the help I can get


yeah they were a fully custom thing, like the shelby mustangs

heres an 84 300zx convert









heres what it looked like orignally


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

hahaha, thanks juggalo....im an idiot - that made me feel really dumb. Wow.... Im gonna go hang my head in shame....

That'd be a cool idea, though. I'd like to see some photoshop wizard do a mock-up of it.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> hiya all
> 
> I just got my hands on a 89 skyline GTR, bodys in a little rough shape... paint fade and such, nothing i cant work with.... but anyways, to get to the point of this thread, now that I have his car, and since im a fan of verts... is it possible to turn a skyline into a vert or would the lack of a solid top make the body unstable? and please dont anyone mention... "yeah, but it would cost alot" cause i know it will.... i just need opinions of would it work and can anyone else see it looking good?
> 
> I thank all posts in advance and lets keep and open mind about this, no flaming ppls opinions please.


I have yet to see one of these done in Japan. I would be deeply interested in following your build. Good luck. P.S. If you need any hard to get parts, please don't hesitate to ask me.

Adam


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

for the record.... this project is happening in the countrey hardest to get a skiyline into.... canada... hehe... ill open a board in the projects area when the work begins... were preping and pricing, and getting as much together before we start as possible,..... ironming out the idea wrinkles first.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:
 

> for the record.... this project is happening in the countrey hardest to get a skiyline into.... canada... hehe... ill open a board in the projects area when the work begins... were preping and pricing, and getting as much together before we start as possible,..... ironming out the idea wrinkles first.


i thought USA was the hardest to import to


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm, you know.. i think the USA may be the hardest to import into, cause after 15 years some minimum wage mech has to say the car will or will not be allowed to run in canada (ok so I understated it a bit), but nothing over 15 years old can enter the country, and according to the goverment its cant be modded to... so i think that made it a little tough.... 

ok.. so north america in general...


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

The S13's and R32 have the same unibody parts, same roof line, Why not buy a dead S13 convertable, and transfer all those parts onto the R32, should fit like a glove.....i think


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hey any updates on the project?


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm, updates eh?.... aside from a hold up on parts, and a few arguments on design and style, we have the top off, and were working with some panelling for the back end. I dont think were gonna be making it easy and simple with a s13 convertable, as im being picky and want the top to go down more and a tauno (i knw i spelt it wrong) to come up and cover the space. were on attept #3 for design, and after 2 attempts, i have resorted to computer simulation use to make it work right, then try again. 

One thing I have decided on though is the body color and paint design when im done. plus some upgrading for the seats.... i wanna reupholster them, but im not sure if i wanna go with a real nice cloth, or 2 tone leather. I'm also gonne restyle the dash a bit to make a nav screen fit into it. even though i have a few friends running the shop were doing this in (and thus its our evening off the clock project) its costing a pretty penny more than i expected, even with the saved labour costs.  

but since were having some downtime with body work, jarrett has gone to work, cleaning the engine, adding a new exaust and just making sure all the moving parts are in good running order, and making a list of the ones i need to replace. 

So, yeah, project is coming along about as well as i would expect it to, a figure a few more months... its not a project were hurrying... but i wanna kinda have it out around july, so i have 1 1/2 months yet. all in all im looking forward to driving her around, its gonna be a whole new level of fun.


Oh, and sorry for not posting, ive been busy with work and the car, and havent gotten a chance to come online alot. hopefully i can get pics up once i get a site for it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

PICS :showpics:


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

sorry, i have to add my 2 cents about the seats - a buddy of mine got some R33 skyline seats off of ebay to put in his 240, and he reupolstered them with black and grey leather. They looked awesome, but after sitting in them for more than half an hour, you're covered in sweat. This tends to happen to alot of ppl w/normal leather seats, but the effect w/the skyline seats is worse b/c they're so much more form-fitting. If it were me, i'd go w/either cloth seats or perforated leather, so that they breathe a little better. Then again, if its gonna be a convertable, you may not have that kinda problem. And besides, its your car. Just thought id chime in and give my opinion. Good luck w/it, and i look forward to pics!


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

well the leather would be perforated if I go that way... I nice high quality cloth is grabbing at my attention right now... a bit cheaper and more practcal. the seats are slowly becoming less and less of a priority, as this roof is beginning to eat away at my sanity. so far still looking good and on track, i hope this newest attepmt works out


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Post* *some* *pics* *of* *your* *car*


----------

